# Personal NPP kick in time



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello comrades,

I'm concerned about the quality of my gear, but before I put anything and anyone on blast, I want to possibly reinforce what was told to me somewhere else. 

I've been on NPP for 16 days, dosed @ 150mg eod. I feel exactly zero effects characteristic of NPP, including strength gain. 

It was told to me that for some it can take as long as 4 weeks to see effects from NPP, but on the other hand 3 half lives is when phenyl prop is felt by most (from what ive read), which is about 14 days.

Am I really being that impatient.

What, comrades, is your experience with NPP? When does the drug "kick in", or is felt by you, personally.

Thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 21, 2013)

How is your weight?  A nd you can admit you bought pinn. The laughter will be brief.

Give it a little more time.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2013)

1200mg of NPP and u feel nothing?  Something is not right....


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2013)

16 days is beyond enough time it's a faster ester.

Cut your losses and toss that shit.

Get yourself some real gear maybe one of your bro's can help you get something legit.


----------



## Azog (Nov 21, 2013)

I noticed NPP within about 7-10 days. It made me oddly happy.


----------



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, it was Pinn. I'm very frustrated, as I've seriously been had. I fell for the ol' switcheroo, the carrot on a string, the bait and hook. 

I emailed the boss man @ pinn with my concern and was very polite, although at the end I did mention I would not be returning as a customer (verbatim). I insisted that I was not asking for anything, other than for him to reevaluate his gear and, perhaps, take it off the shelf until he rebrews. 

In return, I was sent a belligerent email, calling me a faggot, idiot, among many other names.  In the email from the boss man, he mentioned that he doesn't pay certain members to praise pinn a couple of times, but what's strange is I never mentioned him hiring anyone to do that... 

In addition, I made a similar thread on a different forum, but with a title that read "my disappointing Pinnacle experience", because everyone sucks pinnacle's dick on said forum. I was flamed beyond reason for jumping the gun. Being a novice, I considered this a possibility, but I've made this exact thread on several other forums, with the title I made here, and everyone seems to agree I'd been jipped.  Funny how that works.

I'll perhaps upload the email later, if anyone's interested. I would normally not share personal emails, but under the circumstances, I feel nothing. 

In any case, I'm cutting my losses. I'm finishing my cycle, because why the **** not. If by week 3 I don't feel or see  a difference, I'm using it at a higher dose until I run out.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 21, 2013)

Do not finish your cycle, if it is not NPP then what is it is why the **** not!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 21, 2013)

Take the leftover vial and stick it in your fridge overnite, crystals will form if a compound is present.  If so, reheat the vial and pin away.....If no crystals form most likely your screwed....


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Nov 21, 2013)

I remember your thread from the other site lol
Welcome to UG...


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 21, 2013)

i was under the impression npp kicked in within 7 days, am i wrong??


----------



## Rumpy (Nov 21, 2013)

I've run Pinn's NPP before.  My joints were feeling it in less than a week so I don't know what's up with his.  I like FD's suggestion of putting it in the fridge.  FD, since it's an oil base, can you put it in the freezer or is the fridge cold enough?

BTW, REALLY looking forward to trying my new NPP and Deca (wink)

Ken, should I change my signature to "Classless clown"?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 21, 2013)

shenky said:


> Yeah, it was Pinn. I'm very frustrated, as I've seriously been had. I fell for the ol' switcheroo, the carrot on a string, the bait and hook.
> 
> I emailed the boss man @ pinn with my concern and was very polite, although at the end I did mention I would not be returning as a customer (verbatim). I insisted that I was not asking for anything, other than for him to reevaluate his gear and, perhaps, take it off the shelf until he rebrews.
> 
> ...



I feel for you and your situation but I don't think you were flamed by anyone but Pinnhead and of course he's going to flame any negative Pinn reviews. Everyone else was actually trying to be helpful. I'm curious if you've gotten blood work done yet as you were complaining about the test prop as well and that's easily testable. Keep us posted with your results


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2013)

pinnacle is fukin cheap crap gear..be lucky u dont have an infection from their garbage


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 21, 2013)

pinnhead is the faggot...and fuk pikki in his none english speakin ass...this is pikki..."pinakle hase tha beztt rawws out of any ugl handtz downs" pikki makes kane red look like a english scholar


----------



## shenky (Nov 21, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I feel for you and your situation but I don't think you were flamed by anyone but Pinnhead and of course he's going to flame any negative Pinn reviews. Everyone else was actually trying to be helpful. I'm curious if you've gotten blood work done yet as you were complaining about the test prop as well and that's easily testable. Keep us posted with your results



 I just recently had bloods done for Geneza's cyp(end of week 5, low 800's), so I'm unsure when I'll get bloods for the prop. I wasn't doubting the prop's legitimacy (I wouldn't be surprised if it was underdosed), as I'm retaining more water - I should have made that more clear, that's my fault. After a 14 days of their prop, I wasn't _satisfied_ with the direction my cycle was headed in, nor satisfied with what I foresaw the results to be, so decided to add in the NPP. Again, I'll give it another week or two, although after that, I'll likely drop it and the prop. The sooner I stop a lackluster cycle, the sooner I can start a good one.  Glad 2 see you here, btw


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yea it's quite the predicament for sure Shenk. Nice seeing you here also


----------



## SuperBane (Nov 21, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Take the leftover vial and stick it in your fridge overnite, crystals will form if a compound is present.  If so, reheat the vial and pin away.....If no crystals form most likely your screwed....



Is this the case with test prop?
I have some prop from them. I put it in the freezer once. It never crashed.
LOL
Good times!


----------



## hulksmash (Nov 22, 2013)

1200mg of NPP, why you runnin hullk doses? 

Sadly I can't help, never ran/want to run NPP


----------



## shenky (Nov 22, 2013)

not sure where ya got 1200mg, my man. I am running 150mg eod. Soon to be zero mg ed


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 22, 2013)

shenky said:


> not sure where ya got 1200mg, my man. I am running 150mg eod. Soon to be zero mg ed



At 525mg week you should have greatly lubed joints, strength and growth by now.


----------



## dirtydogs (Nov 26, 2013)

Npp should be quick like prop. Sooo underdosed I'm guessing


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 26, 2013)

U should of felt strength by now.. get a new supplier..


----------



## krashrt (Dec 11, 2013)

usually notice in about a week or so.  With tpp notice libido change in first week. Same with mast prop and test prop.


----------



## Wtgrantham (Dec 11, 2013)

I bought Pinn NPP at about the same time the OP did as I was following his thread on another board. I have been taking it with a TRT dose of test for about 5 weeks now. I had blood test after 2 weeks and a very interesting thing turned up, my test level came back above 1500 which normally it would not on 100mg of test per week. I have resigned to the fact that Pinn sold me test prop instead of NPP which, as I understand it, is often done by unscrupulous UGLs. Shouldn't be a surprise to me as I ordered Anavar from them once and after blood test my estridiol was through the roof which shouldn't happen since anavar does not aromatize. At that point I decided it was probably dianabol or something like that. I'm just not comfortable with a lab that that is deceitful in what it sells. I'm moving on and will never order from Pinn again!


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 11, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> Take the leftover vial and stick it in your fridge overnite, crystals will form if a compound is present.  If so, reheat the vial and pin away.....If no crystals form most likely your screwed....



I kept some of pinns test e in the fridge for a week. No crystals. I still have and still no crystals


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 12, 2013)

Glad I never got involved with this pinn junk!!!


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 9, 2020)

It’s sad and frustrating man.
im on 600mg of NPP and my source must be garbage too, I’ve had no weight or strength gains beyond what normal food contributes. So like 3 lbs in 6 weeks.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 9, 2020)

dted23 said:


> It’s sad and frustrating man.
> im on 600mg of NPP and my source must be garbage too, I’ve had no weight or strength gains beyond what normal food contributes. So like 3 lbs in 6 weeks.



Make friends here by posting enough for us to get to know you, eventually someone legit will trust you and get you in a better situation.


----------

